# Key & Peele: Season one and two coming on March 25th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Key & Peele: Season One & Two Combo



Blu-ray & DVD Street Date: 3/25/14

Approx. Runtime: 396 Minutes



The Complete First & Second Season of the Hit Sketch Series

is Now Available as a Combo on Blu-ray & DVD



Critically acclaimed Key & Peele Seasons 1 & 2 give the viewers no choice but to laugh again at the duo’s hilarious way of examining life in a provocative and irreverent way, through a combination of filmed sketches and live stage segments. From gangsters sharing a passion for Twilight, to the flamboyant East/West College Bowl players introducing themselves, to racist superheroes, Key & Peele showcase their chemistry, camaraderie, and unique point of view, born of their shared background and experience growing up biracial in a not quite post-racial world.



Bonus features include:

· More from Luther, Obama’s Anger Translator

· Outtakes

· Vandaveon and Mike: Critiquer’s Corner

· Live at South Beach Comedy Festival

· Audio Commentaries



Additional Info:

Critically acclaimed
“ Key and Peele, is the funniest show on TV right now…”– Rolling Stone
“…Key & Peele is the most cinematic sketch show in years (since SCTV?)…” – A.V Club

· Current third season on Comedy Central has scored series high ratings

o The premiere episode scored a 3.12 rating in CC’s core audience M18 – M24; lifted 65% from the season 2 premiere

o 1.3 million total viewers tuned in to the Season 3 premiere

o Currently#1 in ALL TV with M18-24 and M18-34 in its timeslot! 

· Reputable comics who are veterans from MAD TV

· Top Social Fan Engagement:

o The show’s President Obama sketch became the fastest-growing clip on CC’s 

o YouTube Channel, with more than a million views within 48 hours.*

o Multi-Million Views for several videos

§ Substitute Teacher Clip: 45MM views

§ East / West College Bowl Clip: 22MM views


----------

